# my new carbon v6 lip spoiler !!



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi with a few ongoing problems with my tt i thought i`d treat myself !!!!got this on fleabay for £115 from china , the fit and finish is superb and a lot cheaper than others , what do you all think ?


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Pic fitted please 

Daz


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

have you got a v6 spoiler already, or sticking this to a 225 one?

ive got a qs with the black v6 part, but would like to change it to this......


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

here is a closer look , and yea fits to standard 225 one . had a dry fit and it is real snug fitting with no gaps , you cant realy see from pics but finish is flawless , happy bunny !! now to get the bloody alarm sorted !! :? http://stores.ebay.com/autocarstore


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUDI-TT-CARBON-FIBR ... 4aa6087bf8 this looks nice as well ?? pity i did not see it before i bought the standard v6 one :x


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

These look good 8) 
I Think I might be having some of that


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

really like that, get some pics posted.


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

just fitted my carbon lip spoiler !! nice fit and finish me thinks ? what you all reckon ?


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I reckon that pretty damn good
I want one


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

That looks great Matey, what did you fix it on with ? 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The quality looks really good [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## AudiDoDatDen (Aug 28, 2010)

Looks superb - roll on Xmas


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Is it genuine carbon fibre or wrapped carbon fibre? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I was looking at these on Ebay the other day and wondering if they would be any good for the money, those pics just answered my question.

I can feel a purchase coming on


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

Ok ,right it is proper carbon not wrapped and as you can see the fit and finish is superb , ps I'm a fussy sod and want things right  I degreased spoiler and warmed It up with hair dryer and used the 3m tape they supply , and when fitted I pumped some clear silicon into the join , believe me you ain't pulling it off in a hurry !!!!! I really want the rear valence now !! JUst bought the standard v6 one , ah well .


----------



## gary (May 25, 2009)

That looks sweet, I'm amazed its proper carbon at that price as the stuff cost a fortune, might have to open me wallet up!


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Ha ha Just opened mine  Hope they pack it well those little Chinese men  Someone else just bought one ?


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

basky said:


> That looks great Matey, what did you fix it on with ? 8)


I see he used 3m tape but would think you will be better off using windscreen sealant like most do. I went to my local national windscreens and got a tube for £5. The tape has a habit of coming unstuck especially in the hotter months.

Spoiler looks spot on 8)


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

HEy they packed it ok mate . NO damage . Just over a week I think to arrive . hear what you said about 3m tape bud . That's why I injected some silicon into joint . Added safety .


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys, do you think this stuff would be any good http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT Ah well that's Christmas sorted for the TT 8)


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks like its the stuff, sickaflex or tigerseal are known brands. But you may want a bit more than one little tube although you don't have to go mad as it sticks like poop to your boot 

For £5 I got a tube big enough to fix 10 spoilers :roll:


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

That's ok but just go to your local b and q and buy a big tube black or clear and it will work out cheaper . Cost 2.75 in my local builders merchants , I used brake cleaner to degrease the spoiler before I put tape and silicon on .


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

cabbie-uk said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUDI-TT-CARBON-FIBRE-REAR-BUMPER-DIFFUSER-/320613153784?pt=Motors_Car_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aa6087bf8 this looks nice as well ?? pity i did not see it before i bought the standard v6 one :x


Thinking of getting one of these if the quality is as good as you say


----------



## fireman77 (Oct 3, 2010)

i ordered the same spoiler a few months ago and the quality and fit is awesome aswell as hipping was dead fast..... 
also ordered the mirror covers to see how carbon mirrors would suit a silver tt and now i'm looking to get the osir carbon mirrors aswell...
 but cudo's to the spoiler


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

basky said:


> Ha ha Just opened mine  Hope they pack it well those little Chinese men  Someone else just bought one ?


Lol, that would be me :lol:

Like i said, I was tempted before but the pics look spot on so it was a no brainer. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

arghh not sure whether to order in carbon or phantom black? I ordered a QS rear valance the other day.. so might match that better in black?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow that is a real bargain, the non carbon ones from OSIR are double(ish) that price and the finish and fit looks first rate.

Charlie


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

THanks Charlie , I can't see the difference in quality between these and other dearer products . So much so I've ordered the mirror covers to match !!!! THe chrome ones I got don't go with what I want from the car . JUst need to sell my new !!!!v6 rear valence and then I can justify getting that in carbon as well !!!!ha Ha  :-|


----------



## TT1012 (Feb 26, 2008)

anyone got an ebay link?

cant find these!

thanks


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

If I took the black one off my qs, would this just replace it? It says not for v6 car, but the v6 is just the 225 one with the added lip yeah?

Also wanta see the mirror covers, get some pics up once fitted!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

chrishumes said:


> If I took the black one off my qs, would this just replace it? It says not for v6 car, but the v6 is just the 225 one with the added lip yeah?
> 
> Also wanta see the mirror covers, get some pics up once fitted!


No your spoiler is all in one bit you would have to remove the full spoiler refit the turbo spoiler and fit it to that


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AUDI-TT- ... ccessories


----------



## Blackice (May 16, 2010)

Just ordered the spoiler and the carbon fibre mirror covers 8)


----------



## l3ttx (Oct 15, 2006)

Is there any differance between the coupe and cab spoiler, or does this fit both?

Also they sell them colour matched, whats your thoughts :?:


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

*D'you not think the mirror covers have too big a gap underneath if you know what I mean!? Usually there's just a small gap to slide over the mirror stem.....!? They both look good quality though! I'm tempted on the spoiler. Was really wanting silver mirrors for my Nogaro Blue Mk1. Can get them painted at a bodyshop for £25 each......might go for that!*


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

Ad says both roadster and coupe .


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I was worried about the finish at the end around the mirror, when fitted it looks like you'll be staring at the edge of the surround - would drive me nuts. :? The actual c/f shell itself looks good quality tho.
Waiting for funds to order the spoiler and rear valance   
PS if I'm wrong about the mirrors let me know cos I was going to order them as well :wink:


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

Will let you know when i get mirrors and will post pics , but i think they will fit better than the chrome ones i got off ebay .they dont even cover the inside of mirror !!!!! i get away with it cos the cars silver but would look shit on another colour !!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

bloody hell cabbie are you a dual personality person?

by day he's a cabbie creating havoc on the streets, and caring for no other driver except for white van man (cough i'm one of those)
by night he's a lean mean driving machine with a passion for his TT and its upgrades on virtually a daily basis lol.
do love your enthusiasm for doing the TT......its like watching a soap and its daily changes. (not saying i watch soaps ok)


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: all i know mate is i got to keep off bloody ebay !!!!! ,oh and you are right i do create havoc !!! mind you with only a 110 bhp hdi i am limited in the cab :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

cabbie-uk said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: all i know mate is i got to keep off bloody ebay !!!!! ,oh and you are right i do create havoc !!! mind you with only a 110 bhp hdi i am limited in the cab :lol:


u must be making some dosh in that cab to pay for all these upgrades..........u a london cabbie by any chance lol (read the name tag gazz u retard it says plymouth)


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

cabbie-uk said:


> here is a closer look , and yea fits to standard 225 one . had a dry fit and it is real snug fitting with no gaps , you cant realy see from pics but finish is flawless , happy bunny !! now to get the bloody alarm sorted !! :? http://stores.ebay.com/autocarstore


Your spoiler looks different to spoiler in ebay link. :?
"box of chocolate"


----------



## fireman77 (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi grahamstt
just wanted to replie to your post on the carbon mirror cover's for the tt.
I ordered them same time as the rear spoiler and when i got them they dont fit round the whole mirror which is a shame as u see some of the mirror housing up top.....and yes you do look at the edges of the cover and they do need sanding a bit to get them flush with the edges..( and even using silicone glue or such to get it even more flush doenst work as the edge is there.)butstill the carbon finish is first class
I used double sides tape at first to see if i liked them on or not and for the money well they are ok so if i want i can always take em off but i am going to get the osir carbon mirror housings sometime soon.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> (read the name tag gazz u retard it says plymouth)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

This is one good looking spoiler! Anybody fitted to black TT yet? Pics of this spoiler on a black TT would be much appreciated.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

going on mine when it arrives - despite my sig pic my new tt is black  will sort pics when its on


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Charlie said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > (read the name tag gazz u retard it says plymouth)
> ...


lmao.............never miss a chance to dig do ya chaz lol.
leats i beat ya to the retard bit he he


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Anychance of a group buy? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## KamranTT (Aug 7, 2010)

I've been eyeing this up for a few months and is at the top of my list along with a V6 Valance, any chance of a few more pix from a wider angle?

It looks immense!


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

TT_Tesh said:


> Anychance of a group buy? [smiley=book2.gif]


good idea, we should email him and ask him about this


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Matt B said:


> going on mine when it arrives - despite my sig pic my new tt is black  will sort pics when its on


Thanks!


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi just an update ,got the mirrors now , the finish is as rear spoiler , the fit is ok ,does not fit all the way round but you cant see the underneath anyway , and you can see that they finish just short of the edge of mirror as pics show , i dont think for the money you can complain ??? what ya think ? 
graham .


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Not too sure about those on a silver car :?

...perhaps drop them round to mine later


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

ha ha  they match the rear spoiler mate ,going the carbon look !!!! thinking of the carbon grill next ? got the black wheels and i think the carbon breaks up the silver !!!! on the car . i know the silver debate is going on ???? ha ha . i know they dont cover the underside but for the money i think they look ok ,. :lol: what do you think of thses grills ?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

cabbie-uk said:


> ha ha  they match the rear spoiler mate ,going the carbon look !!!! thinking of the carbon grill next ? got the black wheels and i think the carbon breaks up the silver !!!! on the car . i know the silver debate is going on ???? ha ha . i know they dont cover the underside but for the money i think they look ok ,. :lol: what do you think of thses grills ?
> View attachment 1


neither for me.......cabby tbh bottom one looks like its melted and top one hmm dunno without seeing it on i cant decide if is ok.
but keep on going bud ule have most modded on here by feb lol


----------



## nathan88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice one mate, looks good.

As said with the mirror covers..They're ok but bit of a let down as they dont come right the the edge. Suppose there not bad for the price though.

First grille mate...2nd is weird! The Audi rings look obese !


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Prefer the first one :wink:

How much were those mirror caps?


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

the mirrors were 60 inc delivery mate .  that first grill i think is a Caractere RS Grill copy i think ??


gazzer1964 said:


> cabbie-uk said:
> 
> 
> > ha ha  they match the rear spoiler mate ,going the carbon look !!!! thinking of the carbon grill next ? got the black wheels and i think the carbon breaks up the silver !!!! on the car . i know the silver debate is going on ???? ha ha . i know they dont cover the underside but for the money i think they look ok ,. :lol: what do you think of thses grills ?
> ...


 here is the link mate a few pics on car http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Audi-TT- ... ccessories


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

k point taken does look ok.........number 1 it is then


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

i have the exact caractere copy on my silver tt - take a look at my garage and other pics to see. Nice grille but needed spraying to get the best from it! I would deffo get the plastic rs type grille to replace the mesh which is a bit weak.


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

hey matt just had a look [nice car bud ] yea the grill looks kinda muscular !!! was it easy to fit ? what is the plastic grill stuff ? it says it comes with the mesh but are you saying its crap ? i was thinking of spraying the grill satin black rather than gloss ?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

cabbie-uk said:


> hey matt just had a look [nice car bud ] yea the grill looks kinda muscular !!! was it easy to fit ? what is the plastic grill stuff ? it says it comes with the mesh but are you saying its crap ? i was thinking of spraying the grill satin black rather than gloss ?


sorry i dont know your name. The grille is ok but flimsy. I painted mine and secured the back of it in several places with epoxy putty. There is a guy on here with a blue tt that has put the thicker plastic rs style on his and it looks really good. Glad you like the tt - this one is for sale as i have bought another one (big turbo  )


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

cabbie-uk said:


> hey matt just had a look [nice car bud ] yea the grill looks kinda muscular !!! was it easy to fit ? what is the plastic grill stuff ? it says it comes with the mesh but are you saying its crap ? i was thinking of spraying the grill satin black rather than gloss ?


sorry i dont know your name. The grille is ok but flimsy. I painted mine and secured the back of it in several places with epoxy putty. There is a guy on here with a blue tt that has put the thicker plastic rs style on his and it looks really good. Glad you like the tt - this one is for sale as i have bought another one (big turbo  )


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

ah cheers Matt oh by the way I'm graham , will have a look around to see if I can find some other mesh to try . There are not many grills out there that look good , but I quite like the look of this one . Big turbo sounds nice bud ?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

As Matt mentioned, a previous thread...

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=138703&hilit=rs4+style


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

CHeers mate. That's what I want looks nice . AH well few more sat nights needed !!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Just ordered mine. Great link fella. :lol:


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

> I reckon that pretty damn good
> I want one


Graham, You can get one now check youre pay pal account. :wink:


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

HEy mate I'm afraid to look at that !!!!lol . I'm doing cold turkey now bud . Ain't been on ebay for 2 days now !!!!!!ha ha ,


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi cabbie
I think he was referring to my pay pal a/c it has gone up in value     
Thanks Paul
[smiley=cheers.gif] 
Graham


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I have now ordered one for me  
How long does it take to come cant wait now but after plenty or deliberating I haven't ordered the valance or the mirror covers - have I done the right thing :?


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

cabbie-uk said:


> View attachment 2
> View attachment 1
> just fitted my carbon lip spoiler !! nice fit and finish me thinks ? what you all reckon ?


Looks superb


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

Grahamstt glad you ordered one , you won't regret it mate , can't see the difference between that and the osir one . THe mirror covers are nice they just leave a slight lip on the mirror but finish is as spoiler . It should take about 10to 15 days to arrive .its just a shame they don't do the rear arch trim like on the qs !!!!
Ps . HAve you done the right thing ??  Umm yes me thinks !!!


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

> I have now ordered one for me


Nice one Graham, can I suggest a joint fitting day. :lol: Mine should be here soon. Text me youre address ref wheel spacers.


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

I was interested into mirror carbon look covers,but after I've saw they fitted I've changed idea....the results on silver is not good...
I'm seriously interested in rear valance and lip spoiler in carbon look....how many times occur to receive items from chine dealers??


----------



## Taiko (Jun 27, 2009)

I've just placed an order for a V6 Carbon spoiler too!

I think it will look great on my Kingfisher Blue.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hope yours fits better than mine  Mine took 3 weeks to turn up returned to them once half way through being delivered as the box was broken and when it did eventually arrive it was shattered  thought I'd test fit it anyway and couldn't for the life of me make it fit snug  PS It's not carbon by the way


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks good on Cabbies car.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

SLO3 said:


> Looks good on Cabbies car.


 Agreed Matey, that's why I bought one  Don't know why it didn't fit mine ? :? Awaiting response from them as they said they'd send out a replacement...........But it's all gone quiet


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Gutted for you mate, test fit on mine was spot on :?


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

basky said:


> Hope yours fits better than mine  Mine took 3 weeks to turn up returned to them once half way through being delivered as the box was broken and when it did eventually arrive it was shattered  thought I'd test fit it anyway and couldn't for the life of me make it fit snug  PS It's not carbon by the way


Does it look like Cabbies spoiler or like in ebay pics.?


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Does it look like Cabbies spoiler or like in ebay pics.?[/quote]

Yes exactly like Cabbies don't understand why the poor fit, but I would say it's far to tight, Gutted is an understatement  Can't see it being the factory spoiler, unless it's all those coats of wax over the years :lol: Just have to hope the replacement one is better ( fingers crossed )


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey Basky
When you say it's not carbon fibre what is it? - thats why I'm buying it not cos it looks like CF - the ad say's it is as well, I'll be gutted if its fake
Graham


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

It is Carbon Fibre :roll:

Did you try pushing it on? It's a really tight fit, don't be scared to push it on hard.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi here's the best image I can get of the damage. It's split about a foot long on the crease so is useless. I would say it's fibreglass with a skin over it because surely carbon is stronger than that ? I have tried a few times to fit it and can't getting anyway as good as Cabbies. Lets just hope I had a one off bum one :?


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine arrived today   








Will fit it on Saturday - lets hope it goes on OK :roll:


----------



## ttpanos (Nov 8, 2009)

Grahamstt said:


> Mine arrived today
> 
> Will fit it on Saturday - lets hope it goes on OK :roll:


who buy and how much, beauty


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

ttpanos said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> > Mine arrived today
> ...


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/AUDI-TT- ... 4aa1744ddb


----------



## marcelloTTc (Nov 20, 2008)

Grahamstt said:


> Mine arrived today
> 
> Will fit it on Saturday - lets hope it goes on OK :roll:


It looks very well done...


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Mine got here today. When are we fitting them Graham. Just checked mine its as described and fits like a glove. :lol: :lol: I was was also impressed with the packaging.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

SLO3 said:


> Mine got here today. When are we fitting them Graham. Just checked mine its as described and fits like a glove. :lol: :lol: I was was also impressed with the packaging.


Ditto
Saturday - if you want to do what we did last week :wink:


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sat not good for me mate im in work again on TT overtime [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Im off next Thursday if thats any good.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm not in next week but will sus out the job [smiley=smash.gif] and keep you posted  
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## spilz (Feb 22, 2010)

anyone had the rear valance yet? cuz im thinking of getting it, wouldnt mind seeing some views before hand


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

dont think so mate , i`m really thinking about it cos the other bits from them are really nice , but spending too much as it is  , go on and treat ya self for xmas bud !!!!  
graham


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

After looking at fitting the spoiler and not convinced by the double sided tape I decided to fit it with self tappers as well for added security, so I started drilling some holes :? :?








I drilled right through the two skins so I could fit the screws from the inside of the spoiler








I used the tape as you would normally








Then attached it and used loctite on the self tappers 
This view shows the larger holes and positioning of the fixings, don't know whether to use grommets to seal the holes or leave them as a drain cos there is a hole on the top side from manufacturing








End result is 8) 8)


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

Think that's a bit overkill tbh....

Tape plus a bit of glazing silicon in the join is completely solid.


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

Damn it, now I want one!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

NAFE_P said:


> Damn it, now I want one!


ha!

don't fight it! i thought they looked crap for years, but for some reason, now they're not :lol:

These are a wicked bargain.


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

just ordered one :roll:

to be honest been thinking of having the roof wrapped wondered what it would look like in carbon effect and yes the car is silver :?:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

Blackpool eh....

You been out in the snow today?


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

manphibian said:


> Blackpool eh....
> 
> You been out in the snow today?


i have mate sold my brother my boxster been showing him where the battery is ?

just hoping bllomfield road is clear tomorrow for the match


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

blackpoolfc said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Blackpool eh....
> ...


The match is off mate....

Reckon we can get a blackpool meet sorted soon


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

manphibian said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> > manphibian said:
> ...


right got a few jobs to then

thats united and spurs we are still in 10th place tho

will defo have to sort blackpool meet spend the week in southport where i work but no probs getting back ,half hour drive just got to watch for camera vans got caught by victoria hospital last week and i had been through the 2 by stanley park at spped limit put my foot down saw him to late


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

Grahamstt said:


> After looking at fitting the spoiler and not convinced by the double sided tape I decided to fit it with self tappers as well for added security, so I started drilling some holes :? :?
> View attachment 5
> 
> I drilled right through the two skins so I could fit the screws from the inside of the spoiler
> ...


looking nice mate, for the money you cant go wrong , but you could have used a couple 6inch bolts as well just to be sure !!  lol


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

Hey Taiko!

Do you have this fitted to your Kingfisher!? I have a Nogaro and yours is probably the closest to colour I will get to see one of these fitted!

Thanks, Stuart



Taiko said:


> I've just placed an order for a V6 Carbon spoiler too!
> 
> I think it will look great on my Kingfisher Blue.


----------



## SLO3 (Sep 4, 2010)

Nice result Graham, gutted I was at work :roll: . I will try over Christmas hols to fit mine.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

cabbie-uk said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> > After looking at fitting the spoiler and not convinced by the double sided tape I decided to fit it with self tappers as well for added security, so I started drilling some holes :? :?
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Seems a bit of overkill to me too... most people just use windscreen adhesive to stick these on


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Not sure how I would feel about drilling into mine!!

Pics please of it fitted...


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

The reason I used two self tappers is that without any adhesive the spoiler would try and spring itself off, so as a precaution I thought 20p's worth of screws was better than seeing a £100 spoiler disappear in my mirror on the motorway after the frost had made the double sided tape brittle. :wink: :wink:
Bearing in mind I compete on road rally type events and hillclimb/sprinting in this car so its only a bit of extra peace of mind.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Still reckon Tiger Seal or similar would of been better mate :wink:


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Cheers Rob you could be right but never had any to hand when I fitted it, was going to use sikoflex (instead of the tape) but someone had used the last of the tube in the workshop :? :?


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

TT_Tesh said:


> Not sure how I would feel about drilling into mine!!
> 
> Pics please of it fitted...


Pics on page 7


----------



## Taiko (Jun 27, 2009)

MacDawg said:


> Hey Taiko!
> 
> Do you have this fitted to your Kingfisher!? I have a Nogaro and yours is probably the closest to colour I will get to see one of these fitted!
> 
> Thanks, Stuart


Not yet Stuart, my spoiler hasn't arrived yet! Hopefully it arrives tomorrow and I'll get it fitted when I've got access to a garage over the holidays.

Also, your Nogaro blue TT; was it special order or a respray or something? I didn't think you could get Nogaro as a factory colour?


----------



## Nogaro TT (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for your reply Taiko!

No worries then! PM me or post a pic as soon as it's please! Quite curious to see what these would look like on our kinda colours, instead of the silver ones, which seems to be the majority!

I believe it was a special colour option when ordering the car originally!

I love it!

All the best, Stuart.



Taiko said:


> MacDawg said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Taiko!
> ...


----------



## spookone (Oct 24, 2010)

Does the lip fit the 180?

cheers people


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Exterior parts are the same on all models so yes :wink:


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

Sorry to dig up an old thread but just wondered if anybody ordered one sprayed? Tempted go get one sprayed in phantom black from that seller


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Just did and you've just cost me £100 by raising this old thread again [smiley=bigcry.gif]. Doesn;t come in Phantom Black, just Brilliant Black.


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

:lol: me2 in a min. Brilliant Black Clearcoat LY9B/A2
you reckon this will be a good match my my qs valance?


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

OK bought.. asked for LZ9Y/L8 PHANTOM BLACK or Brilliant Black Clearcoat LY9B/A2 if they dont have phantom..cant wait


----------



## jackmontandon (Apr 3, 2009)

whats the up to date link please?


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT 
This is the one I bought


----------



## jackmontandon (Apr 3, 2009)

Thankyou very much


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Not too happy with mine...  It is way too narrow when forced I can get it to this position not further.








When the other side is set the other end looks like this, not too close :x :x :x :x 








I think I'm sending this one back. *Anybody else had this kind of problems with these? *I don't have any experience on aftermarket bodyparts, but the finish on this one was much worst than on the original spoiler. Small bubbles on the paint, I can try to take some pictures of those too.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Nate 
I think you need to have it replaced by the company you got it off.
I think it's the same co as most have had theirs off and generally quality has been good.
They might arrange to have it collected for you otherwise it would cost you the carriage.
Mine was a tight fit so I use some self tappers for security even tho I got the piss taken out of me :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

It does go on... You have to be quite forceful pushing it on..... Mine was like that initially, but if you give it some, it should keep going till you have about 8mm gap,which you can fill with silicon if you like...

I have the carbon one,and it looks a bit crap now, dull lacquer, with bubbles and lumps forming.

pay peanuts......


----------



## Taiko (Jun 27, 2009)

Nate,

I bought a carbon one from the same guys as all the others. Exact same problem as yours, doesn't fit. I could squeeze it on, but it buckled the entire shape of it and looked like crap. I contacted the seller for a replacement and he said they are all the same, so I sent it back.
Should have just saved a bit more and bought an OSIR one...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Taiko said:


> Nate,
> 
> I bought a carbon one from the same guys as all the others. Exact same problem as yours, doesn't fit. I could squeeze it on, but it buckled the entire shape of it and looked like crap. I contacted the seller for a replacement and he said they are all the same, so I sent it back.
> Should have just saved a bit more and bought an OSIR one...


OSIR stuff is worse these days :lol:


----------



## Taiko (Jun 27, 2009)

manphibian said:


> Taiko said:
> 
> 
> > Nate,
> ...


Yeah? Possibly just saved me some cash...


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

Taiko said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > Taiko said:
> ...


I would do some research, the last thing i bought from OSIR was rubbish, and there have been people recently who have had big problems with the quality of the Carbon Mirrors....

They might be ok though, but i wouldn't buy one.


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Since posting it back to China from Finland costs more than the bloody spoiler lip I just have to keep it. I'm negotiating a discount because of the fitting issues. If I force it in place I will need some screws to secure it, it could cause some damage to others if it lets go suddenly.

Here a couple of pics of the paint... not so perfect

















Are these plastic or fiberglass? Probably you can't heat it enough to mold it with out destroying the paintwork? It also looks like an empty cell so sanding is out of question too.

Any ideas other that brute force?


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

Just wondered did u get fitted? Did u get a discount?
Cheers

Jamie


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

Got a discount and I'm in a process of fitting it. Now it fits almost the way I want. Kept both ends in a boiling water and that made the spoiler softer so I could force it in place. This caused minor cracking as it is made from at least two pieces, I can take some pictures of those. Have to use some screw clamps and two component epoxy glue to get it in place, haven't done this yet. Epoxy because it is so hard glue that you can paint over it. As I have to give the spoiler a light sanding and a resprary. Got a kit from Audi with black paint and clear coat, lets see what kind of results I get with those.

Will report more when the nightmare is over. Should have paid a little more and got the OEM part, although I've heard that removing the old spoiler is not that easy it is also glued on.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Did anyone get the carbon rear valence or am I dreaming?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

These black ones have the carbon layer too, noticed when I was sanding mine. So atleast mine was just painted black over the carbonfibre. It was really hard to paint it so that it looks good, here are some good advice
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=210891&start=0

This is how it looks when glued to the car, still need to add some more off that epoxy glue to fill the gap evenly


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

So what's the consensus guys? Are these OK or a dodgy fit? Tempted by the carbon one...

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

chrishumes said:


> have you got a v6 spoiler already, or sticking this to a 225 one?
> 
> ive got a qs with the black v6 part, but would like to change it to this......


Lol i bought this to do the same on the QS then saw the instructions... Its a nightmare...standard TT its fine


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

landwomble said:


> So what's the consensus guys? Are these OK or a dodgy fit? Tempted by the carbon one...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Brilliant as long as standard spoiler fitted


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Mine fits alright - I did use two self tappers at the ends as a safeguard


----------



## silverbadger (Apr 5, 2009)

Just received mine at the weekend after a months wait. Paint job is the worst I have ever seen. Could have painted better myself! Fit is awful. Have sent an email to the guy for a solution and talking to bodyshop next week to see if it could be rescued. Don't buy.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Having seen Cabbie's spoiler in the flesh today I can say his looks perfect


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I am awaiting the carbon one, I asked him to test fit it before sending it. He seems like a decent chap when I have mailed him. He said he would, I will let you all know when it arrives.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Grahamstt said:


> Mine fits alright - I did use two self tappers at the ends as a safeguard


Ant chance of some close up pics mate, ether end of the spoiler where it meets the boot and the join around the spoiler.

cheers steve


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi, this is the second one of the carbon spoilers, the first being sent through damaged and had a split to one side, the fit was also dreadful. That said when I sold it on ebay the guy that bought it had no problems with the fit, so I would say it's the oem spoiler to blame, and fitment is a bit hit and miss, as the replacement one they sent through fits like a glove :wink:


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

So they sent you a replacement out?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

landwomble said:


> So they sent you a replacement out?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


 Yes FOC just had to send photo's of damaged one and they didn't want the damaged one back.


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

LOoking nice mate .glad it worked out , strange the fitting problem's some are having ? Mine went straight on , maybe slight diff's in oem size ?? .


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

cabbie-uk said:


> LOoking nice mate .glad it worked out , strange the fitting problem's some are having ? Mine went straight on , maybe slight diff's in oem size ?? .


 I know it sounds strange but the first one that arrived ( the damaged one ) was No way in hell was going to go on, but fitted the one of the guys on here no problem ? The replacement one ( in the photo's ) still tight but fit like a glove :?


----------



## cabbie-uk (Oct 23, 2010)

Weird !!! :? AT least you are in the (carbon gang )


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

mine still aint here :lol: 
just tracked it and in customs now


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

stevebeechTA said:


> Grahamstt said:
> 
> 
> > Mine fits alright - I did use two self tappers at the ends as a safeguard
> ...


These are the nearest to what you are asking matey

























Last one shows where I put the screws - unseen from normal view


----------



## DazzahazzeTT (Sep 22, 2010)

jamietd said:


> mine still aint here :lol:
> just tracked it and in customs now


let us know how it fits jamie,i've been put off getting one after seeing some of the posts.


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Cheers mate, looks spot on to me. I will be happy with that fit.


----------



## skilgannon (Mar 30, 2011)

DazzahazzeTT said:


> jamietd said:
> 
> 
> > mine still aint here :lol:
> ...


+1 8)


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

Its here!
Paint job is pretty good, a couple of tiny blemishes but otherwise ok. 
Test fitted and wouldn't go flush then realised I had it upside down lol!
Is a tight fit but looks ace and fits well. will get loads of pics later
Jamie


----------



## Roller83 (Dec 18, 2010)

jamietd said:


> Its here!
> Paint job is pretty good, a couple of tiny blemishes but otherwise ok.
> Test fitted and wouldn't go flush then realised I had it upside down lol!
> Is a tight fit but looks ace and fits well. will get loads of pics later
> Jamie


I really need to gets me a CF one of these...!

Is it still using the original link? Gotta free up hundred quid somewhere lol


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

After fitting I have decided that its not perfect but its good.
You cant tell unless you look closely but one side has a few mm gap and one side is near enough flush but still looks ace IMO
Jamie


----------



## landwomble (Feb 9, 2011)

Damn you! I'd just talked myself out of once of these and now I want one again!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## DazzahazzeTT (Sep 22, 2010)

yes me too!,jamie,can you post the link up to this if possible,cheers.


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

cabbie-uk said:


> http://stores.ebay.com/autocarstore


From first page - carbon spoiler not listed anymore


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

heres mine
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT

carbon

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-TT-CARBON-FI ... 4aa6087199


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

Those links are better and also looks like they still do the carbon one - thats were I got mine


----------



## DazzahazzeTT (Sep 22, 2010)

jamietd said:


> heres mine
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT
> 
> carbon
> ...


thanks mate.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Grahamstt said:


> Those links are better and also looks like they still do the carbon one - thats were I got mine


 The carbon link is the seller I bought mine from. Good service from the seller and when I found that my first one had been damaged, he emailed to say no problem and sent out a replacement straight away, once I'd sent a photo of the damage.

The Chinese are very concerned with receiving negative feedback on E-bay so do there up most to rectify any problems.


----------



## DazzahazzeTT (Sep 22, 2010)

jamietd said:


> heres mine
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT
> 
> carbon
> ...


i take it you went for the brilliant black clearcoat paint code LY9B/A2?.


----------



## jamietd (Aug 25, 2010)

I asked for phantom black


----------



## Kingfisher_TT (Nov 21, 2010)

jamietd said:


> I asked for phantom black


Forget the spoiler.... I've loving the amount of beer you got there :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## smarties24 (May 22, 2009)

Damn it, why do you all do this to me....spoiler added to the shopping list :roll:


----------



## kent_keith (Mar 5, 2007)

I just bought one since it's pay day


----------

